# Photo bombed!



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

Well if you were not aware Mr. @Sin_qua_non is an exceptional photographer. I'm sure he was wishing he could have captured my face as I opened this delightfully unassuming package. Man did this thing pack a wallop! I'm assuming this was some sort of attempt at a thank you for the recent couple of boxes of unobtainiums I helped him score. Nate this was far beyond a simple thanks you. I am truly thankful for your generosity and example you set as one of the finest brothers of the leaf out there my friend. Who needs enemies with friends like you! Well played sir!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Whoa. That's a nice bomb.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Heck of a line up there :grin2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

@SLOANER you earned it by helping me with that. If they never make this again, at least I can say I was lucky enough to get my hands on some!

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice lineup, Nate. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Great smokes their Nate.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Qwow, that’s some mighty fins smokes for sure!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

That is a delicious looking line up right there!!!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nicely done nate!!!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Nicely done nate!!!


I learned from the best, haha.

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nicely done sir !


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice job Nate. Do you smoke any of the cigars you purchase? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

mpomario said:


> Nice job Nate. Do you smoke any of the cigars you purchase?


I do, promise. :vs_laugh:

There are some sticks I'm more reluctant to bomb, mostly ones that are impossible/near impossible to buy more of. But everything I sent here (aside from one of the unobtanium RoMas) I have plenty of, and can always buy more of. I like seeing people's reactions to trying sticks they've never had, and helping out with that is half the fun.

Plus, everyone on this forum has been more than generous to me since I joined. I've had an untold number of well-aged sticks sent to me, limited releases that are nearly impossible to find, custom wishes granted, and bombs out of nowhere.

This place always puts a smile on my face. :grin2:


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I do, promise. :vs_laugh:
> 
> There are some sticks I'm more reluctant to bomb, mostly ones that are impossible/near impossible to buy more of. But everything I sent here (aside from one of the unobtanium RoMas) I have plenty of, and can always buy more of. I like seeing people's reactions to trying sticks they've never had, and helping out with that is half the fun.
> 
> ...


A great crew indeed. I have a drawer full of bombs and trades.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

mpomario said:


> A great crew indeed. I have a drawer full of bombs and trades.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have around 100; had to dedicate a humidor to them, hahaha. Part of me feels bad because it'll be a while before some of those sticks get turned to ash, but they'll be even better for it at that point.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Exceptional selection! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice hit!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

https://images.app.goo.gl/M8L979fMVTNWfudc7


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice!

That Ashton VSG is like giving an angel a... nevermind. Good hit!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> Nice!
> 
> That Ashton VSG is like giving an angel a... nevermind. Good hit!


wait.....can they get those? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> wait.....can they get those? :vs_whistle:


Not that I'm some expert on theology or anything, but I figure God made the ... and the ... and made it so that ... unless you ... so it only seems logical that they would occasionally enjoy a ... from a ..., and you know how ... can be on this side of eternity, so just imagine what they'd do with ......

I'm out before my seat on the bus to Hell gets moved up even more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wheels Up said:


> I'm out before my seat on the bus to Hell gets moved up even more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't worry, I'll save ya a seat up front.. since I'm drivin the bus, I've got a little pull..q

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Wheels Up said:


> Not that I'm some expert on theology or anything, but I figure God made the ... and the ... and made it so that ... unless you ... so it only seems logical that they would occasionally enjoy a ... from a ..., and you know how ... can be on this side of eternity, so just imagine what they'd do with ......
> 
> I'm out before my seat on the bus to Hell gets moved up even more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i think you just replaced the driver :grin2:


----------

